# Six Mile Report 1-15



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report

No Report.

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

The typical January slow down is upon us. Most reports are that the bite has slowed and becoming spotty. There are still some small fish that are aggressive but the bigger walleyes don't have to eat every day so now you have to be in the right spot at the right time on the right day (man thats alot of rights).

You can still catch some fish however if you concentrate your efforts on main lake structure. Now is the time dem dere underwater cameras and Vexilars will come in handy. You need to be mobile. If you don't see fish on your camera and Vex, h'mm, why are you fishing where there are no fish?

Look for perch and walleye to be deep during the day (25-50 feet). Than find the closest structure adjacent to the fish to set up for the night bite. Set up in 8 to 24 feet to catch the late biters.

Good areas to find deep water are the Velva Bay area, north of the Refuge Headquarters and off the Totten Trail Boat Ramp. To find these areas you need a good contour map and if you are looking for a good contour map, stop in to take a look at the new maps by Pro-Pointer and one that was made By Jesse Walker and 6 Mile Corner.

Thank You For Your Patronage

Good Fish'n 
Carey

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

